# The Grave of Fireflies



## hopeandjoy (Apr 16, 2011)

I just finished watching it and... Wow. I'm still crying.

It's really such a fantastic movie. I don't normally cry at movies but... You just can't avoid it with this one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually got this on DVD and I was going to watch it.

Apparently it is very very depressing.


----------



## Erif (Apr 17, 2011)

Excellent movie.


----------

